# Interview with DINO CAZARES ?



## jtm45 (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is in the right place but could one of the mod's please move it if it's not .

This is directed to Chris firstly (as it's his site) and i'd like to know if anyone else would be interested to see a short Q+A style interview with Dino.

I've got a contact at Roadrunner Records UK and she is more than willing to get in touch with Dino and sort something out for me.

Would this be OK with you Chris ?

If anyone has any opinions or comments on this idea i'd be greatful for some input.

Cheers.......Dave (JTM45)


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2005)

Absolutely.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice. That should be cool. I love his tone on Digimortal.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 28, 2005)

I'll get on the case straight-away!

He's actually working on a new collaboration project at the moment to celebrate 25 years of Roadrunner Records with around 50 different Roadrunner artists which should be pretty cool.
http://www.roadrunnerrecords.co.uk/news/story.aspx?newsitemID=8738

Let's hope he's not too busy to answer these questions.


----------



## nyck (Jun 28, 2005)

He is a very busy guy. With Brujeria, Fear Factory, Asesino, and what other side projects he might have. It would be awesome to get a interview here!


----------



## Donnie (Jun 28, 2005)

nyck said:


> He is a very busy guy. With Brujeria, Fear Factory, Asesino, and what other side projects he might have. It would be awesome to get a interview here!


He's no longer in Fear Factory.


----------



## Laren (Jun 28, 2005)

why the smile, fear factory kicked ass


----------



## Shannon (Jun 28, 2005)

Laren said:


> why the smile, fear factory kicked ass



It was a wink.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 28, 2005)

Laren said:


> why the smile, fear factory kicked ass


What Shannon said. And don't worry, I liked FF with Dino. Hell, I use to own one of Dino's 7 strings.


----------



## nyck (Jun 28, 2005)

Donnie said:


> He's no longer in Fear Factory.


 
Like I care


----------



## Donnie (Jun 28, 2005)

Right on.


----------



## King Snarll (Jul 27, 2005)

Has Dino found a new "main" project yet? Brujeria is prolly not going to demand much time since it is a side project for most memebers. So, whats he doing now?

Snarllster


----------



## Stitch (Sep 2, 2005)

Donnie said:


> What Shannon said. And don't worry, I liked FF with Dino. Hell, I use to own one of Dino's 7 strings.


dino was one of the main reasons i wanted to pick up the seven and stick with it - his right hand precision is awesome - i spent about three months just picking and picking and picking till i could do it half as good. an interview would be awesome
what do you mean by you "owned one of his seven strings"?? did he release a sig model with ibanez??
jealousy...


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 2, 2005)

I think it would be pretty cool. I think he's always had a very good tone on all of his fear factory albums. Even before he started to use 7 strings. He has a good sense of melody too. So i say yes please


----------



## Shannon (Sep 2, 2005)

stitch216 said:


> what do you mean by you "owned one of his seven strings"?? did he release a sig model with ibanez??
> jealousy...



I'll handle this, Donnie.

Dino sold a ton of his Ibanez LACS 7-strings on Ebay a year or 2 ago. Donnie scored one of them.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 2, 2005)

awesome
what happened to it?
sorry for the guitar family tree, i just have something of a guitar fetish - but then again, thats why im here, not scoring some chicks... 
ah well


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 2, 2005)

Shannon said:


> I'll handle this, Donnie.
> 
> Dino sold a ton of his Ibanez LACS 7-strings on Ebay a year or 2 ago. Donnie scored one of them.



And frets 12-24 were practically un-used  ;p ;p


----------



## Dylan7620 (Sep 3, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> And frets 12-24 were practically un-used  ;p ;p


you say it like its a bad thing.... at least half of the guitar is brand new!


----------



## XEN (Sep 13, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> And frets 12-24 were practically un-used  ;p ;p


Ok, now that's just funny!  

That reminds me of Scott Ian's "NOT" guitar from the late '80s, early '90s, with no frets from the 12th fret up.

Seriously, Dino does rhythm like a champ!


----------

